# wanting to do scuba vacation



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am looking to do a scuba vacation to mexico i would like to go for 6 or 7 days. does anyone know a good place to look for a vacation package. thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.turnefferesort.com/
Have not been there, was planning to go this fall, but lost a few members of the group......so I'm trying to re-scheduel.
-looks REALLY COOL.....lots of diving on the worlds second bigest reef + blue hole. You stay on an atol....35 miles offshore, and dive around it and another one even further out to sea....talk about "getting away"!
If you have a group they offer a buy one get one at half price deal.
I think Belize is about as safe as most places.....+ you really won't be on the mainland much anyway. I don't think I'd go to Mexico these days....kidnapping/ransom seems to happen quite frequently + lots of drug and gang activity....but maybe that's just fox news needing headlines.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Check out Cozumel.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Check out the Bahamas. They have some excellent diving. I went to all inclusive club med in Bahamas for a week a few years ago. It was awesome. 2 dive boat trip every day and all you can eat and drink. Excellent trip and was inexpensive too. It was on one of the deserted out islands. San Salvadore was the name. The wall surrounded the island just a hundred yards or so off the beach.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

San Salvadore has some great diving and interesting history. I also enjoyed Eleuthera. The Dutch Antilles are also awesome dive spots.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i appreciate the replies guys and i will look into some of them thanks


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Not Mexico, but if you like spearfishing and lobstering, it's really hard to beat: http://www.ultimategetaway.net/

I did the full-week trip over the holidays, and it was a blast. Now, it's nothing fancy, sort-if like camping at sea, but even late in the season the lobstering was good, and I came back with a nice load of hogfish and red grouper.

The best part is that your cellphone is worthless out there. You're totally disconnected from the rest of the world for five days... man, I can't wait to go back!


----------

